# narre warren south



## bar170220 (Jul 23, 2012)

Hello everyone , I just want to have some feedbacks about this following suburbs in melbourne berwick,narre warren south, narre warren, pakenham .... Which of these suburbs is the most family oriented and has good schools both primary and secondary . We are currently living in the northern part of melbourne and we are planning to move on the eastern part to be closer on my husbands workplace. I would really appreciate any info thank you!!


----------

